# For those in roomettes: have dinner in your room or with others



## kendoggbyrd

When Amtrak asks what time do you want to have dinner in the dining car, what time do you choose or do you forgo dinner with others for dinner in your roomette? And why?


----------



## TinCan782

All your personal preference...meeting fellow passengers or alone. Also, are you physically able to make the walk to the diner?

We prefer to go to the diner...to get out of of our room and converse with our table mates.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

I choose an early seating. I don't like late meals. I've always eaten in the diner.


----------



## Lonestar648

I always eat in the DC because I enjoy the conversation with others from all over the USA and sometimes other countries. Also, I enjoy eating with the scenery passing by, maybe a sunrise or sunset to watch.


----------



## me_little_me

Always in the diner.


----------



## morgan51

Always the dining car for us, too. Great scenery going by, and nice conversation. Last week we were seated with the tour guide for the on-board Amtrak vacations group, then later we sat with a couple from New Jersey who told us all about their tour through the southwest and the Grand Canyon. They were very impressed with the tour as a whole.


----------



## City of Miami

AmtrakBlue said:


> I choose an early seating. I don't like late meals. I've always eaten in the diner.


Ditto.

I've had a wide variety of social experiences in the diner - mostly entertaining.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

As the digital hermit lifestyle became more and more pervasive I've started eating in my room more often. I'm not sure what the benefit is to eating with people who are almost entirely focused on their phone/tablet/laptop. It just seems kind of pointless to me. If someone doesn't want to interact with anyone else why do they choose to eat in the dining car anyway? Why don't they get their meal to go and eat at their seat or in their own compartment where nobody will interrupt them? After being seated with phone junkies and tablet zombies a few too many times I started taking my meals in my room and found that I enjoyed it a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I've never had Dinner in my Room even though I've had Downstairs and H Rooms on many trips, but did have the for Coach Passengers Only Chicken Dinner delivered to my seat by the Attendant on the Sunset Ltd. one time.

I too look forward to going to the Diner to enjoy the scenery and meet folks from all over!


----------



## DOC

I agree with other posters about the 'phone junkies and tablet zombies. While I will read or watch something while eating if I am alone, as soon as someone sits down, the device goes back in my pocket. I hate room service in hotels, and really wouldn't like to put the attendant through the hassle of delivering a meal from several cars away. As long as I can still walk to the diner, I will eat there.

The dining car experience has always been a highlight of the trip, despite the nonchalant and at times downright hostile dining car crews, the hostility level goes higher if you eat at the last sitting, as they are so bent on getting out, they will darn near snatch your plate out from under you.

Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though...

-- Doc


----------



## Triley

DOC said:


> I agree with other posters about the 'phone junkies and tablet zombies. While I will read or watch something while eating if I am alone, as soon as someone sits down, the device goes back in my pocket. I hate room service in hotels, and really wouldn't like to put the attendant through the hassle of delivering a meal from several cars away. As long as I can still walk to the diner, I will eat there.
> 
> The dining car experience has always been a highlight of the trip, despite the nonchalant and at times downright hostile dining car crews, the hostility level goes higher if you eat at the last sitting, as they are so bent on getting out, they will darn near snatch your plate out from under you.
> 
> Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though...
> 
> -- Doc


They shouldn't act that way, but they want to get the car cleaned and prepped for the following morning. Some attendants are on board for up to 6 days at a time, working up to 18 hours a day. I see where they're coming from, but they should still be more polite about it.

Anyway, you could also head to the dining car and order a meal to go, if you would prefer to have it in your room, but don't want to bother your attendant.


----------



## Railroad Bill

Lonestar648 said:


> I always eat in the DC because I enjoy the conversation with others from all over the USA and sometimes other countries. Also, I enjoy eating with the scenery passing by, maybe a sunrise or sunset to watch.


Totally agree.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

DOC said:


> Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though.


Interesting. I had not noticed that previously but I'll keep an eye out next time.



Triley said:


> They shouldn't act that way, but they want to get the car cleaned and prepped for the following morning. Some attendants are on board for up to 6 days at a time, working up to 18 hours a day. I see where they're coming from, but they should still be more polite about it. Anyway, you could also head to the dining car and order a meal to go, if you would prefer to have it in your room, but don't want to bother your attendant.


At first I wondered who you were claiming was working eighteen hours a day six days in a row. Then I remembered you previously made a similar claim about yourself. Except that so far as I could tell you weren't ordered or even begged to do so. Instead you chose to do it yourself. In fact you seemed to treat it as some sort of game. If you're snapping at customers from eighteen hours of fatigue, which you willingly brought upon yourself, then whose fault is it really? As for sleeper customers asking dining staff to prepare their meals to go, in my experience the dining staff will decline. They will instead tell you to go ask your SCA to get it. Precisely _why_ they refuse I cannot say. Perhaps it is some sort of union issue involving division of labor.


----------



## TinCan782

Devil's Advocate said:


> DOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I had not noticed that previously but I'll keep an eye out next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't act that way, but they want to get the car cleaned and prepped for the following morning. Some attendants are on board for up to 6 days at a time, working up to 18 hours a day. I see where they're coming from, but they should still be more polite about it. Anyway, you could also head to the dining car and order a meal to go, if you would prefer to have it in your room, but don't want to bother your attendant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At first I wondered who you were claiming was working eighteen hours a day six days in a row. Then I remembered you previously made a similar claim about yourself. Except that so far as I could tell you weren't ordered or even begged to do so. Instead you chose to do it yourself. In fact you seemed to treat it as some sort of game. If you're snapping at customers from eighteen hours of fatigue, which you willingly brought upon yourself, then whose fault is it really? As for sleeper customers asking dining staff to prepare their meals to go, in my experience the dining staff will decline. They will instead tell you to go ask your SCA to get it. Precisely _why_ they refuse I cannot say. Perhaps it is some sort of union issue involving division of labor.
Click to expand...

It has also been my experience that they will not honor requests for food to go.


----------



## Rail Freak

FrensicPic said:


> It has also been my experience that they will not honor requests for food to go.


Ditto!!!


----------



## JayPea

I choose to eat in the diner. I am really not a social person at all,but do enjoy the atmosphere the diner provides.


----------



## Manny T

It's been my experience that they will honor requests for food to go.

In fact once I got up late & my SCA would NOT get me breakfast--service was over. Went to dining car myself to get a continental breakfast to go, and waiter said "You can always come in for a continental to go," even after they were done with serving breakfast.

Obviously, can't predict in advance--people will have different experiences with different staff members.


----------



## KmH

I always take my meals in the dining car rather than in my roomette.

Like others I too have pleasant conversations with my meal mates and enjoy being able to watch the scenery out both sides of the dining car.

For the scenery I try to make my dinner reservation such that I'm eating desert as the Sun sets.


----------



## the_traveler

I too always chose the DC. I have met many interesting people from around the world. And the scenery can't be beat! 

As far as not allowing you to order meals to go - They do not want you to be carrying plates of hot food ad liquids thru the moving train and between cars. Yes, maybe you have been on many trains and are used to it, but many passengers are not. (Whenever I get coffee or tea at the café, I drink it at a table there.) The SCA is much more used to moving around and carrying thing on a moving train than most passengers.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

the_traveler said:


> As far as not allowing you to order meals to go - They do not want you to be carrying plates of hot food ad liquids thru the moving train and between cars. Yes, maybe you have been on many trains and are used to it, but many passengers are not. (Whenever I get coffee or tea at the café, I drink it at a table there.) The SCA is much more used to moving around and carrying thing on a moving train than most passengers.


If that's the real issue why don't they simply say so? In my experience most food on Amtrak isn't anywhere near hot enough to burn skin. When assembled to go it's packaged and repackaged to the point that it's virtually impossible to spill it on yourself. The hottest liquid in the diner is probably the hot tea and they let almost anyone walk away with that. I'd have to be Mr. Bean levels of klutzy and curious to harm myself with AmChow.


----------



## ehbowen

Devil's Advocate said:


> If that's the real issue why don't they simply say so? In my experience most food on Amtrak isn't anywhere near hot enough to burn skin. When assembled to go it's packaged and repackaged to the point that it's virtually impossible to spill it on yourself. The hottest liquid in the diner is probably the hot tea and they let almost anyone walk away with that. I'd have to be Mr. Bean levels of klutzy and curious to harm myself with AmChow.


I have to agree with DA here; I just came back from the diner following our SCA who was taking a room service lunch back to the accessible bedroom. Everything was packed in plastic and carried in a large paper bag with handles. The days of Pullman porters juggling a tray of china and silver between cars are long gone.


----------



## jis

Devil's Advocate said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as not allowing you to order meals to go - They do not want you to be carrying plates of hot food ad liquids thru the moving train and between cars. Yes, maybe you have been on many trains and are used to it, but many passengers are not. (Whenever I get coffee or tea at the café, I drink it at a table there.) The SCA is much more used to moving around and carrying thing on a moving train than most passengers.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the real issue why don't they simply say so? In my experience most food on Amtrak isn't anywhere near hot enough to burn skin. When assembled to go it's packaged and repackaged to the point that it's virtually impossible to spill it on yourself. The hottest liquid in the diner is probably the hot tea and they let almost anyone walk away with that. I'd have to be Mr. Bean levels of klutzy and curious to harm myself with AmChow.
Click to expand...

Yeah, considering that they do not really give you plates of anything to carry away anyway, this is just making up excuses. From the lounge what I get is a wobbly cardboard box with a Hamburger and a Pizza - sizzling hot - precariously balanced on it. 

I (and many others) routinely carry hot tea/coffee and entire meals on trains like the Silver Star (hot Pizza/Burger and such) from the Lounge Car to my seat or room, sometimes several cars away. Is Tea/Coffee from lounge somehow less prone to burning people than food from Diner?


----------



## Lonestar648

Maybe they don't want passengers waiting in the DC for their food clogging up the aisle for the servers and passengers wanting to be seated.


----------



## Dakota 400

"Dinner in the Diner" is one of the things that makes traveling by train so attractive to me. Always, I dine in the Diner and am pleased to share my table with fellow travelers from all over the world. The vast majority of time, my conversations with others have been interesting.

I prefer a later dining time for dinner. For Breakfast, it depends upon the itinerary. Going East on the EB from Seattle, I want to be an early bird for breakfast so that I can get to the SSL for a good seat as the train travels through Glacier National Park. That same thought applies for a lunch reservation time.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Lonestar648 said:


> Maybe they don't want passengers waiting in the DC for their food clogging up the aisle for the servers and passengers wanting to be seated.


If that were the case they could simply seat them out of the way in a booth or ask them to wait in the SSL. No need to send passengers all the way back to the sleeper to go looking for the SCA.


----------



## Lonestar648

Another thought, who boxes up the to go meals? The cook, servers, or SCA? I can not remember because I haven't really paid attention, but does the to go food come up the dumb waiter or up the stairs? Just trying to find something in the process that requires the SCA.


----------



## jis

Lonestar648 said:


> Another thought, who boxes up the to go meals? The cook, servers, or SCA? I can not remember because I haven't really paid attention, but does the to go food come up the dumb waiter or up the stairs? Just trying to find something in the process that requires the SCA.


What about trains that have no dumb waiters or stairs?  The Diner Staff packs the bags and puts them out for the SCA to pick up on the single level trains. I don;t know what happens in Superliners since I seldom ride them.


----------



## Rail Freak

Once, I remember, a fella in the roomette across from me took off for the DC to get his dinner because he didn't want to tip the SCA! Later, he returned empty handed! They told him to get his SCA to get it, they were too busy & crowded! Makes sense to me!!!


----------



## jis

Rail Freak said:


> Once, I remember, a fella in the roomette across from me took off for the DC to get his dinner because he didn't want to tip the SCA! Later, he returned empty handed! They told him to get his SCA to get it, they were too busy & crowded! Makes sense to me!!!


He does not *have* to tip the SCA just because he got dinner 

OTOH, I tip the SCA even if they do nothing other than just be pleasant and smile and say hello. Sometimes even they are surprised.


----------



## nshvlcat

On my recent trip to Los Angeles on the SW Chief, I had all meals delivered to me in my roomette by the SCA. I gave her a $2 tip each time. In LA, I gave her an additional $20 for her excellent service as an SCA. Her name was Cynthia and she was exceptional!

On the return trip to New Orleans via Sunset Ltd, I had all meals in the Dining Car. and always left a minimum $2 tip for the server. I was fortunate to have another very exceptional SCA named Jay. I tipped him $20 at the end of the trip.


----------



## zephyr17

They'll often package up a dessert to go, though on request.


----------



## Triley

Devil's Advocate said:


> DOC said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I had not noticed that previously but I'll keep an eye out next time.
> 
> 
> 
> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> They shouldn't act that way, but they want to get the car cleaned and prepped for the following morning. Some attendants are on board for up to 6 days at a time, working up to 18 hours a day. I see where they're coming from, but they should still be more polite about it. Anyway, you could also head to the dining car and order a meal to go, if you would prefer to have it in your room, but don't want to bother your attendant.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> At first I wondered who you were claiming was working eighteen hours a day six days in a row. Then I remembered you previously made a similar claim about yourself. Except that so far as I could tell you weren't ordered or even begged to do so. Instead you chose to do it yourself. In fact you seemed to treat it as some sort of game. If you're snapping at customers from eighteen hours of fatigue, which you willingly brought upon yourself, then whose fault is it really? As for sleeper customers asking dining staff to prepare their meals to go, in my experience the dining staff will decline. They will instead tell you to go ask your SCA to get it. Precisely _why_ they refuse I cannot say. Perhaps it is some sort of union issue involving division of labor.
Click to expand...

Why are you dragging what I've worked in to it? The only one treating something as a game I see is yourself... The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.

If you are..._mistaken_ and thought I said 18 hours per day for 6 days straight, I suggest you re-read what said, and take notes where I said _up to_ 18 hours per day.

Two can play your game Chris.


----------



## the_traveler

I believe that the SCA writes and drops the meal tickets, and then bags the food to go. I think I've seen the SCA go down the stairs in Superliners, but most certainly bag up the meal at the serving station - including grabbing the cans of soda and the desert.


----------



## Everydaymatters

I always go to the diner for all of the reasons already stated. However, on my last trip on the CZ I did have most meals in my room. The SCA was right there for every meal asking if I was ready to order, and the two times I had breakfast in the diner, he came looking for me. I thought that was kind of comical. But the times he brought the meals, there were always extras. Two glasses of iced tea, two cups of coffee, more of this or that.


----------



## LookingGlassTie

I've never booked a roomette before but if I ever do, I would have meals in the diner. I figure that I would have ample time alone in my room.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Triley said:


> The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.


Are you stating that Amtrak's standard employee scheduling system assigns one single person to run the snack bar as part of a massive eighteen hour shift (excepting meals and bathroom breaks) from 6AM to 12AM for several days in a row?


----------



## CCC1007

Devil's Advocate said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stating that Amtrak's standard employee scheduling system assigns one single person to run the snack bar as part of a massive eighteen hour shift (excepting meals and bathroom breaks) from 6AM to 12AM for several days in a row?
Click to expand...

That is what I understand, DA


----------



## Triley

Devil's Advocate said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stating that Amtrak's standard employee scheduling system assigns one single person to run the snack bar as part of a massive eighteen hour shift (excepting meals and bathroom breaks) from 6AM to 12AM for several days in a row?
Click to expand...

Yes. With few exceptions if you go out as the LSA/Lounge or LSA/Diner, or any other job position, that is yours and yours alone for the duration of the entire trip. The only notable exception is the Auto Train, where they work something different in each direction.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan

I'd be uncomfortable sitting directly across and/or right next to complete strangers. If I was in a group that could fill the table it would be different. I'm pretty sure the only meal I ever ate in the diner car was breakfast and the car isn't anywhere near full that time of day.

I'm not even comfortable with sitting next to a complete stranger in coach. I'm OK with the SSL since you are right in front of the window though although I'd certainly like some elbow room too if I could. If it weren't for the SSL I'd go completely nuts.


----------



## Lonestar648

On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan

Lonestar648 said:


> On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.


Did the Broadway also change crews in Pittsburgh?

Other than the Texas Eagle (which in my mind is two separate trains anyway), are there other trains that have a crew change in the middle? Some obvious breakpoints: the CZ at DEN, the Crescent at ATL, the LSL at BUF, and the EB at Rugby, North Dakota.


----------



## anuenue

I ate breakfasts and dinners in the dining car, and had lunches brought to my room. I didn't plan it that way, it's just what I felt like going at the time.


----------



## SarahZ

I've had mixed experiences in the dining car. I would say I've had 75% bad/awkward experiences and 25% good. The best was when I traveled on the Coast Starlight. The PPC attendant didn't force people to sit with others (perhaps because there weren't very many of us).

Overall, I detest the communal seating, but it's not to a point where I feel like asking my car attendant to serve me in my room. I know it's part of their duties, but I feel strange requesting the service when I'm perfectly capable of walking to the dining car. Plus, it's nice to get out of my room for a bit. Even if the small talk (or lack thereof) is bothersome or awkward, I still enjoy having a meal in the dining car. I feel like it's part of the train experience.

Breakfast is almost always enjoyable because people are generally sleepy and more interested in enjoying their coffee in peace. So even if the table is completely quiet, it doesn't feel strange to me because I feel like it's a "polite" quiet. When people do speak, it's usually in hushed tones. For that reason, plus the food, breakfast is my favorite meal on Amtrak.


----------



## CCC1007

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Broadway also change crews in Pittsburgh?
> 
> Other than the Texas Eagle (which in my mind is two separate trains anyway), are there other trains that have a crew change in the middle? Some obvious breakpoints: the CZ at DEN, the Crescent at ATL, the LSL at BUF, and the EB at Rugby, North Dakota.
Click to expand...

Not that I'm aware of at this time.


----------



## Triley

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Broadway also change crews in Pittsburgh?
> 
> Other than the Texas Eagle (which in my mind is two separate trains anyway), are there other trains that have a crew change in the middle? Some obvious breakpoints: the CZ at DEN, the Crescent at ATL, the LSL at BUF, and the EB at Rugby, North Dakota.
Click to expand...

There are some Regionals. Whoever works 161 on Sunday takes over 85 in BAL from a NY attendant on Monday. 137's LSA on Monday-Thursday takes over 85 the following day, Fridays they take over 71 on Saturday. Saturday's 135 takes over 145 on Sunday. Also, 135 on Sunday takes over 174 in WAS.

These are the only ones I know of that are done enroute. There could be some in the west coast.


----------



## AmtrakBlue

Sarah, the PPC is not communal dining.


----------



## SarahZ

AmtrakBlue said:


> Sarah, the PPC is not communal dining.


/campaigns to add a PPC to every train


----------



## AmtrakBlue

SarahZ said:


> AmtrakBlue said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah, the PPC is not communal dining.
> 
> 
> 
> /campaigns to add a PPC to every train
Click to expand...

Then they won't be considered "special".


----------



## me_little_me

Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> I'd be uncomfortable sitting directly across and/or right next to complete strangers. If I was in a group that could fill the table it would be different. I'm pretty sure the only meal I ever ate in the diner car was breakfast and the car isn't anywhere near full that time of day.
> 
> I'm not even comfortable with sitting next to a complete stranger in coach. I'm OK with the SSL since you are right in front of the window though although I'd certainly like some elbow room too if I could. If it weren't for the SSL I'd go completely nuts.


I bet you hope they never bring back meals to airline coach!


----------



## AmtrakBlue

me_little_me said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be uncomfortable sitting directly across and/or right next to complete strangers. If I was in a group that could fill the table it would be different. I'm pretty sure the only meal I ever ate in the diner car was breakfast and the car isn't anywhere near full that time of day.
> 
> I'm not even comfortable with sitting next to a complete stranger in coach. I'm OK with the SSL since you are right in front of the window though although I'd certainly like some elbow room too if I could. If it weren't for the SSL I'd go completely nuts.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet you hope they never bring back meals to airline coach!
Click to expand...

I don't fly often, maybe once a year now, but I'm kinda glad they don't have meals in coach. I can remember not enjoying smelling the food in "cabin air".


----------



## Lonestar648

The Broadway Limited did not change crews. According to the crew on the Three Rivers, it was a joint union and Amtrak experiment. The SCA said his tips were affected because most people tip at the end of the trip. Also, he said his one announcement at night that he would be getting off was often missed. Also, because they did a shorter shift, they were to available for all stops. This also meant they worked more days to get their hours. The Sleeper was a VL with a cafe and some coaches. I think the cafe reopened after Pittsburgh until near the destination, Chicago or NYP.

As far as the other west trains, the OBS staff works origin to destination. The SL OBS staff works straight between NOL and LAX. Only the 421/422 Sleeper changes SCA. It is a Chicago based SCA to SAS and a LA based SCA SAS to LAX.


----------



## Devil's Advocate

Triley said:


> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stating that Amtrak's standard employee scheduling system assigns one single person to run the snack bar as part of a massive eighteen hour shift (excepting meals and bathroom breaks) from 6AM to 12AM for several days in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. With few exceptions if you go out as the LSA/Lounge or LSA/Diner, or any other job position, that is yours and yours alone for the duration of the entire trip. The only notable exception is the Auto Train, where they work something different in each direction.
Click to expand...

If that's true for the LD network I don't even know what to say about that. It's so far beyond my own experiences that I never considered it. I've never worked a union job but if I had I would want this addressed. Just seems crazy to me. As an IT guy I sometimes have to work long hours, or get woken up by phone calls late at night or early in the morning, but those are the exception rather than the standard work schedule.


----------



## Lonestar648

Though not 18 hours, my daughter is a Charge Nurse on her floor, working 6:30pm - 8:30am or longer, 4 days a week. She is so tired after doing 4 straight, she many times sleeps 12-14 hours straight without waking up. Most weeks, though not all, at least three of the four nights, the nurses have to work straight without ANY break (why nurses have bad kidneys). There are many careers with very demanding shifts. Those who work these build an endurance, just like the Road Warrior builds an endurance to traveling every day. At least the Cafe attendant is guaranteed three meal breaks and brief bathroom breaks. where at the hospital the patients come first and nights are many times the most hectic, so breaks are expendable.


----------



## dogbert617

DOC said:


> The dining car experience has always been a highlight of the trip, despite the nonchalant and at times downright hostile dining car crews, the hostility level goes higher if you eat at the last sitting, as they are so bent on getting out, they will darn near snatch your plate out from under you.
> 
> Take as early a seating as you can, to avoid their running out of your favorite. I note that the crews ALWAYS have available to them the steak or other more desirable entrees, though...
> 
> -- Doc


Good to know I should get an earlier meal, rather than a later one for the dining car. Was thinking about doing more long distance train trips in the future, and I'd hate it if the dining car employees were too quick about taking away my food I was eating. That's a huge pet peeve of mine, in restaurants!



Philly Amtrak Fan said:


> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Broadway also change crews in Pittsburgh?
> 
> Other than the Texas Eagle (which in my mind is two separate trains anyway), are there other trains that have a crew change in the middle? Some obvious breakpoints: the CZ at DEN, the Crescent at ATL, the LSL at BUF, and the EB at Rugby, North Dakota.
Click to expand...

I didn't think Rugby, ND was a crew change point for the Empire Builder. Maybe it was years ago, though? I checked numerous recent days there, and train dwell times of only a minute or 2 weren't uncommon at Rugby. I checked the last several days of EB arrivals and departures, and I didn't see an extended dwell time at Rugby. Unlike other stations that I had heard are definite crew change points(i.e. Alpine, TX for the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle when they combine together, Greenwood, MS on the City of New Orleans, etc).


----------



## Bob Dylan

Slight correction: While the Sunset/Eagle does have a T&E Crew Change in Alpine, ( also in Del Rio)the Eagle through Cars are switched to the Sunset Ltd in San Antonio where the New SCA and Coach Attendant board for the Trip between SAS and LAX and SAS and CHI.


----------



## Lonestar648

The SCA for SAS to LAX is LA based and the SCA for SAS to CHI is Chicago based.


----------



## tomfuller

Got on the eastbound CZ in WNN shortly after 7PM. Our dinner reservations were made for 8:30PM. We asked for food in the roomette and were done eating before 8:30. All other meals we ate in the dining car.


----------



## Triley

Devil's Advocate said:


> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devil's Advocate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Triley said:
> 
> 
> 
> The lounge car (as you know) is open from 6am-12am, and the LSA has three breaks. So if the Cafe is open for 18 hours, aside from breaks, they're actually awake for closer to 20 hours, because they do need time to you know, shower and relax before bed, and get dressed and get the car set up in the morning. And that is how the job is, but you already know that.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you stating that Amtrak's standard employee scheduling system assigns one single person to run the snack bar as part of a massive eighteen hour shift (excepting meals and bathroom breaks) from 6AM to 12AM for several days in a row?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. With few exceptions if you go out as the LSA/Lounge or LSA/Diner, or any other job position, that is yours and yours alone for the duration of the entire trip. The only notable exception is the Auto Train, where they work something different in each direction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If that's true for the LD network I don't even know what to say about that. It's so far beyond my own experiences that I never considered it. I've never worked a union job but if I had I would want this addressed. Just seems crazy to me. As an IT guy I sometimes have to work long hours, or get woken up by phone calls late at night or early in the morning, but those are the exception rather than the standard work schedule.
Click to expand...

It's true for the majority of the trains in the system, yup. Like 67's LSA signs up at 7:30pm now (use to 7pm) and they don't get to NPN until around 12pm. Next day they report back in NPN at 1pm, and don't get to Boston until 8am (scheduled, even though it's typically 15-20 minutes early.) They've explored having crews get off enroute at NYP and turn around and work something home, as they're trying to cut back on hotel rooms. As part of that system, some mathematical genius said their algorithm suggested that whoever works 67 down should stay on the equipment and work 66 back. My manager, who was a former union rep, just about lost it and had to explain why you can't make someone work 37 hours straight, with a 4 hour nap on a train that's being cleaned, and no shower.

Don't even get me started on the union though. Agreement employees are so divided that it's no wonder stuff like this happens. OBS itself has three unions, though it's the same contract. Go figure. In Boston we only have representation from TCU, but in DC TCU has a rep that's based in NYC, and they also have a rep from HERE. Do we really need two OBS unions in crew base? Love this place, but some times, man... lol


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan

dogbert617 said:


> Philly Amtrak Fan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar648 said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the trains I have traveled recently, I know that the Cafe opens at approximately 6:00 - 6:30AM with the same person who closes the cafe at night. They do take about an hour break for meals during the slower times. The Dining Car staff is the same from start to end. Now the 421/422 Sleeper does change SCA in San Antonio. Way back, Amtrak experimented with a crew change in Pittsburgh for the "Three Rivers" that ran CHI - NYP.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the Broadway also change crews in Pittsburgh?
> 
> Other than the Texas Eagle (which in my mind is two separate trains anyway), are there other trains that have a crew change in the middle? Some obvious breakpoints: the CZ at DEN, the Crescent at ATL, the LSL at BUF, and the EB at Rugby, North Dakota.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think Rugby, ND was a crew change point for the Empire Builder. Maybe it was years ago, though? I checked numerous recent days there, and train dwell times of only a minute or 2 weren't uncommon at Rugby. I checked the last several days of EB arrivals and departures, and I didn't see an extended dwell time at Rugby. Unlike other stations that I had heard are definite crew change points(i.e. Alpine, TX for the Sunset Limited/Texas Eagle when they combine together, Greenwood, MS on the City of New Orleans, etc).
Click to expand...

I was being sarcastic about Rugby. Then again is there really any relevant stops on the EB that are an obvious midpoint? MSP is too close to CHI and SPK is too close to SEA/PDX.


----------



## Ryan

Crew change points have nothing to do with how big a city is or how worthy you feel it is to have service.

Also, Minot is the crew change point in ND.


----------

